# Help!! Lost Gambian!!



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

(posted on ExoticKeepers as well)

I'm afraid Ben is lost! He got out of his cage during the night on Friday (early Saturday morning) and I haven't been able to find him since. Ususally when he gets out, he goes under the bookcase but I haven't seen him there at all. I was hoping he would come out from hiding last night, but I haven't seen any sign of him. I've checked under all the tables, cases, and stands, in the closets and under the bed, the only thing I can't see is behind the washing machine. 

As far as I can tell there are no holes in my flat or places where he could get out. The balcony door was shut all night on Friday, and I watched the front door when I went out/in. Again, I can't see behind the washer, but the concierge in my building said there wouldn't be any holes there. I've used the machine today and it works, so he hadn't chewed any cables behind it to get out. I even asked the concierge if anyone had reported a rat in their flat, he said no but assured me that someone would let me know if a rat was spotted. 

I'm so worried.  The only trace of his movements on Saturday morning was a half dug-up potted plant. I left food out for him last night, near his cage, but it hasn't been touched.

Does anyone have any advice on how I can find out if he is still in my flat? I can't think of any way he could have gotten out, but I'm thinking the worst now...


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

try leaving bits of food around where he might be hiding and check them in the morning


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks - I've put some banana near the washing machine, to test if he's actually back there. I hope he is, because it's the only place I can't see. I don't know what I'll do if he's lost


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

put flour all over the floor and then you can follow his tracks just have the hoover ready


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Have answered on the other forum, but could he have got inside anything, like a chair or a sofa? And is there any way you could move the washer to see behind it.

I hope he is just asleep somewhere and turns up safe and sound : victory:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

georgieabc123 said:


> put flour all over the floor and then you can follow his tracks just have the hoover ready


That's a good suggestion - I just wish I knew if he was in the flat at all! My serious concern is he's somehow gotten out and into another flat, or even outside. Outside is my biggest fear of course, but if he turns up in someone else's flat their first response won't be, 'Oh, what a beautiful animal!' Fingers crossed...


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Ratatouille said:


> Have answered on the other forum, but could he have got inside anything, like a chair or a sofa? And is there any way you could move the washer to see behind it.
> 
> I hope he is just asleep somewhere and turns up safe and sound : victory:


Thanks Marie, the only furniture he could get in would be my bed, but there's no sign of that. I can't move the washer as it's in a cupboard, and I don't dare try to pull it in case I break the pipes. A friend who knows my flat has assured me there's no way he could get out, but until I see his little face I'm going to suspect the worst!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

You need to go over your flat inch by inch Grumpymouth, check everywhere and anywhere for holes etc. Could he have got into the bathroom? Check under the bath etc. then keep that door shut. As you search each room close the door behind you and leave some food out. This way if any of the food has been touched you know which room he is in and he can't re-locate himself into any others.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Fixx said:


> You need to go over your flat inch by inch Grumpymouth, check everywhere and anywhere for holes etc. Could he have got into the bathroom? Check under the bath etc. then keep that door shut. As you search each room close the door behind you and leave some food out. This way if any of the food has been touched you know which room he is in and he can't re-locate himself into any others.


Thanks Fixx, I was hoping you and/or Lou would pop up on this one! You're the Gambian-masters :notworthy:

The problem with my flat is it's completely open-plan, so no doors to shut, but there are lots of closets and storage areas. I haven't found any holes and the only possible place is behind the washer, but the conciege assured me that there wouldn't be any holes there. I just can't see it myself, as the washer is in a cupboard. I'm going to put some posters up in my building just in case he's turned up in someone else's flat, but I still can't imagine how he would have gotten out. 

I also can't really tell anything until he wakes up, if he is in here, he usually gets up about 9 or 10. Then I can listen out. I don't know how he could have got onto the balcony but that is a huge fear, because then he could get onto anyone's balcony, as they are connected. I'm just thinking the worst things right now.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Have you been through all your closets, literally turning them out and checking each item, we thought we'd lost a sugar glider once, and were convinced she had got outside, she turned up a couple of days later snuggled up in a pocket on Lou's dressing gown hanging on the back of the bedroom door. I know a Gambian is a bit bigger but you'll be suprised where they can get.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> I don't know how he could have got onto the balcony but that is a huge fear, because then he could get onto anyone's balcony, as they are connected. I'm just thinking the worst things right now.


There are still things you can do. I can explain to you how to modify a humane trap to make it safe for a giant rat.

I would be more than happy to post you some dirty litter from a female's cage as a lure.

You can record pouched rat sounds and play them to lure him.

Can you tell I have lost one before? :lol2: I can probably think of more methods but this worked for me. Or maybe it was standing outside in the pouring rain night after night :blush:

First off do the flour/sugar thing and wait for tracks. He is almost certainly hiding in the flat.

Let us know if you hear anything after his waking up time and good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Excellent news everyone!!! :2thumb:

Ben has surfaced. I mean that literally - he was buried in the potted plant!!!

I can't believe it, I think I'm still in shock. When I got up yesterday, the large pot containing a rubber tree had been half emptied of soil. So I collected all the soil and filled it in. 

Tonight, after having spoken with the concierge again and put up posters, I sat down to print another poster, and I saw the tree shake. I watched it, and it shook again. 

Next scene, I'm frantically digging around in the plant, when the soil becomes warm and I find a hollow. Reaching in, CHOMP! It was the best bite I've ever had from Ben!! Next thing he's up and out of the pot, full of beans, heading for his favourite place - the bookcase. 

So, he's fine. He's back in his cage now, his nose is filthy, but he seems fine and is safe.

Bless him, I can't believe it. I almost buried him alive! :blush:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww yay! So happy to see you found him


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Grumpymouth said:


> Excellent news everyone!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Ben has surfaced. I mean that literally - he was buried in the potted plant!!!
> 
> ...


Excellent news Grumpymouth


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh thank god for that I bet you were worried sick, Ray just LOL'd and I had to see what it was about, we are sooooooo glad hes been found, 

I think you should start an online diary because Ben seems to be a real trouble maker and your diary will help others in similar situations, as well as giving people a real giggle at your expense, your last post reminded me of a link Pouchie gave me once about a pouched rat that needed a bath and the owner ended up having one as well, whiel the rat ended up everywhere (including the toilet and tooth brushes) except the bath


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

loulou said:


> Oh thank god for that I bet you were worried sick, Ray just LOL'd and I had to see what it was about, we are sooooooo glad hes been found,
> 
> I think you should start an online diary because Ben seems to be a real trouble maker and your diary will help others in similar situations, as well as giving people a real giggle at your expense, your last post reminded me of a link Pouchie gave me once about a pouched rat that needed a bath and the owner ended up having one as well, whiel the rat ended up everywhere (including the toilet and tooth brushes) except the bath


 
Good idea!!!!


so glad you've found him, the little monkey!


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

loulou said:


> Oh thank god for that I bet you were worried sick, Ray just LOL'd and I had to see what it was about, we are sooooooo glad hes been found,
> 
> I think you should start an online diary because Ben seems to be a real trouble maker and your diary will help others in similar situations, as well as giving people a real giggle at your expense, your last post reminded me of a link Pouchie gave me once about a pouched rat that needed a bath and the owner ended up having one as well, whiel the rat ended up everywhere (including the toilet and tooth brushes) except the bath


LOL, thanks for the congrats everyone!!

Ben is a firebrand all right. I can't believe this new escapade. And when I put him back in his cage, he just stared at me sulkily, like, 'What do you want, b*tch?' He has such attitude. I'm so happy he's safe. It's so funny because now he's asleep on his head like it never happened. The sleep of the innocent!! :lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Good idea!!!!
> 
> 
> so glad you've found him, the little monkey!


LOL, after I found his tunnel and he bit me, I said 'Why you little sh*t!!' more out of amazement than anything. Then I just laughed. My god, the things these animals put us through. 

Pouchie, I think this is about the only place where you could offer to post soiled female Gambian litter without being arrested :lol2: I can tell you've been through this before!! I'll keep this in mind if Ben finds a new place to hide. Well, assuming he's straight...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*... and now seems a fitting time to post said GPR 'bath' story for those who havent had the pleasure...*

*Stella's Bath*

This is the story of a very smelly rat who got into some pineapple that'd passed its prime. (That's the same pineapple that befouled my floor in my last entry, in fact, except now two days older.)
The giant pouched rat, see, is a miserly creature, fond of stockpiles and stashes and secret hoards. Like one's Aunt Margaret, who's still got powdered milk from the war, the giant rat saves compulsively. For every bite it eats, it hides three. Unlike Aunt Margaret, however, the rat does not discriminate between preserves and perishables. Thus, the conscientious pouched rat owner must break into its nest each night and remove anything more corruptible than a breadcrust. I, of course, perform this function religiously. I am not a fan of smelly things.
Today, I have learned another important lesson about the giant pouched rat: in addition to impressive thriftiness, it is also possessed of great cunning. Upon finding its nest constantly burgled, it will, given time, find somewhere else to stow its loot. And so it came to be that I woke up this morning to the sound of gleeful squealing, and the stench of decaying fruit. Stella, my _darling_ Stella, was chirping with delight as she rolled and squirmed and wallowed in a great soggy pile of rotting pineapple. Just like a dog, she was--a filthy little dog who's found himself a ranky ol' fish supper to play with.
I fished her out with a minimum of biting, but it was, alas, too late. Her fur was matted into a thousand sticky clumps, and my hands came away slimed and bebristled. There was nothing for it: I had to give Stella a bath.
Now, bathing a rat is a tricky proposition under the best of conditions. Even a rat of ordinary size and gentle disposition becomes quite a handful when confronted with a tub of water and a shampoo bottle. It struggles and shrieks and kicks and scratches, and, the minute you turn your back, leaps out of the bathtub and shakes itself all over everything. If you are exceptionally unlucky, it may even tangle itself in your shower curtain, causing unsightly rips and tears in the plastic. You end up with a very sulky rat wrapped up in a towel, bugging its eyes out in righteous indignation. Every time you laugh at it (which you can't help but do, since its hair is sticking up everywhere, and it looks like a deformed kangaroo), it struggles and scratches your hands.
And then, there's the giant rat. Your average _Rattus norvegicus_, healthy and of full maturity, weighs between seven and sixteen ounces. Stella, who is big and fat even for a full-grown _Cricetomys gambianus_, weighs at least four pounds. She's well over a foot long, without counting in her tail. Everything about her is big, from her belly to her paws. (Not to mention her teeth and claws.) She is also not quite what you'd call _gentle_. _Ferocious_ would be a better term, or maybe _mordaciously inclined_. _Slippery_ just isn't a term you want to add to that particular equation.
Nonetheless, she was in need of a good scrubbing, and it fell to me to administer it. The first part was easy: fill bathtub, insert rat. I tried to ease her in, sort of thing, let her test the waters and slide in on her own, but she wasn't having a bit of it. When she started drinking the bathwater, I gave her a shove.
She didn't like that one bit. She let out a piercing SKEEEEEEEEK, and bounced straight back up in the air, legs stretched out like a cartoon rat that's just been electrocuted. Then, she scrambled out of the bath and launched herself onto the counter, touching absolutely everything in sight. Sticky smears of pineapple and rat hair adorned the mirror, the countertops, and, to my utter dismay, my toothbrush. (Faugh. Can't use _that_ again.) I apprehended her trying to break into a virgin packet of tampons, and tossed her back in. She swam frantically to and fro, scrabbling up at every opportunity. I stood guard, shoving her back down again. After some time, she calmed down and stood in the middle of the tub, squeaking grouchily to herself.
"Well, I never," she mumbled. "The indignity of it all! I'm not forgetting this any time soon. _You'll_ see. Oh, yes. You'll _see_ all right. You just wait. Skeek."
Ignoring her grumblings, I palmed a dollop of shampoo. Unfortunately, I couldn't both hold Stella steady and lather her up at the same time. It's impossible to hang onto a rat that size with just _one_ hand--not if you want to keep your hand, that is. It squirms and wriggles and bends, and before you know it, it's sinking its teeth into that webby bit between your thumb and forefinger. To make matters worse, it's also trying to climb up your arm to get out of the bathtub, and sinking its enormous claws into your flesh. In the meantime, the shampoo's splattered all over you, the wall, and the bathtub. It's everywhere, indeed, _except_ on the rat. 
After several abortive attempts to work up a lather one-handed, I rolled up my trouserlegs, got into the bathtub, and stuffed Stella between my knees, hoping to hold her still that way. It worked all right for her front half, but the minute I loosened my knees to get at her back end, she whipped around and launched herself up my leg. A short and bloody battle ensued, culminating in Stella getting a nice nick out of my left pointerfinger, and my dumping her in the toilet. (This was quite accidental--she was meant to go in the bathtub, but she bounded off to the right at the last second, and leapt straight in the bowl.) Cursing, I fished her out.
"Brilliant," I snarled. "Now, you've not only got pineapple goo--you've been in toilet water to boot. Lovely. Bloody lovely." Then, I slipped in all the soap, and the next thing I knew, I was sitting waist-deep in the manky ratwater. Stella was making a noise that sounded suspiciously like laughter. I spent the next half hour standing in the bathtub scrubbing frantically at Stella's arse end every time she swam by, and evading her attempts to run up my trouserlegs. There followed a brief and brutal episode of rinsing (me shoving Stella repeatedly under running water, that is), and a lot of towel-related argy-bargy, and then it was over.
All in all, it could've been worse. I sustained only one minor bite, and a small hole in my trousers, and Stella...well, she didn't _enjoy_ it, precisely, but she wasn't any the worse for the experience. She certainly smelled better, and a nice Spanish omelette cooled off her snit-fit. After a good go-round with a bottle of Lysol, my poor, abused bathroom also recovered.

_Socar Miles May 28 2004_


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Just come online to see the fantastic news :2thumb:

Been introducing two chinchillas, so am sitting on the bed next to their cage (just in case) :devil:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

How i wish pouched rats could be tamed


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> How i wish pouched rats could be tamed


 
oh but they can!

I know of silly tame GPR. My partner in crime on the APR Registry has a fabulous bond with her female Zee. When Zee has a litter, she lets Lesley handle the babies FROM BIRTH and even drags her hand into the nest to mother it :lol2:

Jump on youtube and you will soon find videos of Pouched Rats using the toilet and allsorts :2thumb:

Highly trainable too ;O)


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Tell me more! i thought they was a look at and let out, but dont touch unless you want a bite pet!! eep, god help me! haha


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

have just seen the toilet trained one! crazy! haha


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Great story Pouchie!!!! :2thumb:

My Emin will be trained to do agility :lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

:roll2ouchie that is too good!! If I ever tried to bath Ben, I could add part 2 to that. The little Mister is sitting primly on his shelf, eating a dish of fruit and nuts that he refused until I stuck it under his nose. They are such prima donnas aren't they?? :notworthy:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

agility?!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Tell me more! i thought they was a look at and let out, but dont touch unless you want a bite pet!! eep, god help me! haha


God no, they can be handled but usually just on their terms. If they want to get down and you hang onto them you will probs gets a 'let me down' nip. They don't just bite you for the hell of it but they are willful and intelligent.

It is all just down to bonding well with them right at the start and maintaining that bond.

It takes a lot of effort initially but you get back what you put in. 

They really are a joy to own so long as you have the right level of respect and don't expect an overgrown domestic rat. I always say its more like owning a monkey than a rat.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Tell me more! i thought they was a look at and let out, but dont touch unless you want a bite pet!! eep, god help me! haha


I'm still working on the 'training' bit with Ben. Well to be honest, I'm still working on the 'taming' bit :lol2:

It seems to depend on the rat's personality, whether they really bond with a person or not. I think that's great, it makes me respect them even more for it. I can touch Ben, and stroke him, but it's entirely on his terms. I still haven't been able to pick him up properly, and he bolts every chance he gets. Whether this is due to him being a male or because he's in an adolescent stage (he's 5 months now), I don't know. Time will tell. I have heard that females are easier to bond with than males, and can also be kept in pairs, so they may be a more sociable sex - just like with humans :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is a video of the late Stella 

YouTube - Stella, the Giant Gambian Pouched Rat


and Joe, here is an Emins Pouched Rat showing some love....

YouTube - Matisse (emin's pouched rat) grooming my hand


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

i saw the one showing the love to his hand! looked very cute!! is it realy just a thing of gettign from as young as a age as possible and spending as much time as possible then, and is it a fact about the female/male temprement thing?, are males alot bigger than females too?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> i saw the one showing the love to his hand! looked very cute!! is it realy just a thing of gettign from as young as a age as possible and spending as much time as possible then, and is it a fact about the female/male temprement thing?, are males alot bigger than females too?


 
Yes. If you can put in a solid hour per evening with a baby pouched rat you will almost certainly have a very tame pouchie. You do not have to do anything at all with them in the day as they rarely leave their nest. They wake up about 9pm - 10pm and need interaction. You have to have incredible patience and take things really slow if you want to gain their trust and form a stong bond.

I would not say females are easier to bond with as I know silly tame pouched rats of both sexes. The Emins you saw in that vid is very tame and that is a male. Then you have Kelly and her Ben who has been a handful. Then you have Stella who was bitey and grumpy albeit had a fab bond with her owner.

No definite answer on size either. There is a huge cross over.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

im getting more and more tempted, will be needing to do alot of research though, im at college in the day on wednesday thursdays and fridays anyway until 6pm and then until around 12 im up, and usually sat on here, have enough space for a large ferret tier cage type thing, would this suit for a rat, What about company, will they be okay until they are fully grown to bond with one person before introducing another one?

Are males solitary, and feels needing company?


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Yes. If you can put in a solid hour per evening with a baby pouched rat you will almost certainly have a very tame pouchie. You do not have to do anything at all with them in the day as they rarely leave their nest. They wake up about 9pm - 10pm and need interaction. You have to have incredible patience and take things really slow if you want to gain their trust and form a stong bond.
> 
> I would not say females are easier to bond with as I know silly tame pouched rats of both sexes. The Emins you saw in that vid is very tame and that is a male. Then you have Kelly and her Ben who has been a handful. Then you have Stella who was bitey and grumpy albeit had a fab bond with her owner.
> 
> No definite answer on size either. There is a huge cross over.


Yeah I would have to agree it just depends on the personality of the rat. I had heard that females were normally easier to bond with, but then you've got Stella who was a bit of trouble herself. Regarding age, Pouchie and I have both been wondering if it is really necessary to get them at a very young age. I got Ben at 8 weeks, and he seemed very scared and jumpy. Pouchie has noticed that they can go through a 'teenager' stage where they are just unruly, then calm down as they get older. I'm hoping Ben will be more manageable when he grows up, but even now he really is a little dear. He is sweet, but just unruly. If he was a human he'd have a mohican and lots of piercings and tattoos (I don't see him being emo, somehow). Just like his mummy :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> im getting more and more tempted, will be needing to do alot of research though, im at college in the day on wednesday thursdays and fridays anyway until 6pm and then until around 12 im up, and usually sat on here, have enough space for a large ferret tier cage type thing, would this suit for a rat, What about company, will they be okay until they are fully grown to bond with one person before introducing another one?
> 
> Are males solitary, and feels needing company?


Do lots of research... have a look through the Information page links on my website www.africanpouchedrat.com

The multi tier ferret cage is perfect. You can keep either sex on their own but females are sociable in the wild.. males are thought to be more solitary and nomadic, just visiting the females for mating.

Personally, I think they get something from being kept in pairs but again I would say it comes down to the individual. My Mali lost her mate and was not interested in the next two mates she was offered. She was happy to live out the last 2.5 years of her life alone.

Same sex introductions? I wouldnt fancy trying that although I have successfully introduced opposite sex with no trouble at all.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks alot for all that! was a real help!! time to get my researching hat on and get my book out for reseraching notes! haha


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> Regarding age, Pouchie and I have both been wondering if it is really necessary to get them at a very young age. I got Ben at 8 weeks, and he seemed very scared and jumpy. Pouchie has noticed that they can go through a 'teenager' stage where they are just unruly, then calm down as they get older.


:lol2: To be honest, I really think ALL animals go through a hormonal stage to some degree but young pouched rats just seem to slow down a great deal at maturity. They start off like a jumping bean lol

loulou has MUCH more experience with pouched rats than I do and she still feels the new owner should get their baby as young as possible to have the strongest bond possible. 

I can only speak about my experience. I found baby pouched rats to be unmanagable and unworkable so didnt achieve a fat lot til maturity anyway. I had my GPR later on and didnt feel at a disadvantage for having them nearing maturity.

At the end of the day, you may as well get your pouchie as early as possible to maximise bonding and be aware you may not achieve a tame bonded pet til they are mature, not forgetting they mature slowly!!!

There is not nearly as much info available on pouched rat behaviour as I would like so its all opinion at the moment and I will probably change my views completely in time :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> thanks alot for all that! was a real help!! time to get my researching hat on and get my book out for reseraching notes! haha


 
:lol2: You should definitely consider a pouched rat if you feel you have the time to commit. You will find you really get the bug... I will always have a place in my heart for them. 

Lastly, pls don't forget to consider their lifespan.. they can live for 8 years so its worth considering whether you can make that commitment! :2thumb:

If you decide to bite the bullet at any time, you can always drop me a line and I'll pop you a wanted advert on my website : victory:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks alot pouchie!!

sorry for invading your post too!!

And what age do they reach maturity, sexual maturity and just maturity please. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> thanks alot pouchie!!
> 
> sorry for invading your post too!!
> 
> And what age do they reach maturity, sexual maturity and just maturity please. Sorry for all the questions.


 
Thats ok its not my thread :lol2:

Sexual maturity is circa 5 - 8 months and they stop bouncing off the walls at about 3 months I would say but my experience is pretty limited with babies (


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

definitly feel time is not a problem at this stage, i have plenty of time, and only keep fish at home, all my goats hens turkeys and geese are on some land i rent about 1 min from my place, so i need something to do back here! haha. and what better than an exotic!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> definitly feel time is not a problem at this stage, i have plenty of time, and only keep fish at home, all my goats hens turkeys and geese are on some land i rent about 1 min from my place, so i need something to do back here! haha. and what better than an exotic!


:lol2: your only dilemma will be which toddler substitute to get first, a pouched rat or a skunk :lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

would be a pouched rat, skunk wont be till very late next year, early year after next! what will i do with all my time! haha, the only solution would be a pouched rat imo!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> would be a pouched rat, skunk wont be till very late next year, early year after next! what will i do with all my time! haha, the only solution would be a pouched rat imo!


 
Well, I'm sure you can squeeze in both... I have 5 pouchies and counting AND 2 skunks ... AND a toddler :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ill find room somewhere dont worry about that!! haha. Do you think when there younger its better to keep them in a smaller cage to bond with? And do you know of any good diet sheets? or is it really just all diets being pretty much the same


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Actually yes, it might be a good idea to keep them in a smaller cage as it may make them feel more secure but I would say once settled, get them in a tall cage or a 3 - 4ft dog crate (when they cant fit through & escape). Will send you diet advice : victory:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

cheers mi dears!


----------

